# c-section with paraovarian cyst removal



## cooper1 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a pt who had a c-section and at the same time had left paraovarian cystectomy and fulguration of bilateral paraovarian cysts. How do I code the cystectomy and fulguration?

Thanks

Tracey


----------



## imjsanderson (Oct 14, 2009)

After checking the CCI edits I do not see why you could not bill both 59510 and 58925-51.  They do not appear to be bundled.


----------

